# Tarjetas de credito o debito interesantes



## tester4822000 (6 Dic 2007)

Abro post para intercambiar información sobre tarjetas de crédito o debito interesantes por sus condiciones, a saber:

- que su emisión y renovación sean totalmente gratuitas


- que ofrezcan otras ventajas, pese a tener gastos de emisión o renovación como pueda ser la devolución de dinero de compras, puntos para regalos.....etc



Empiezo yo:



- tarjeta de debito openbank. Te la dan al abrir cuenta en openbank para poder disponer de tu dinero. Sin gastos de emisión o renovación. Sin comisiones al sacar dinero de cajeros de banco santander. Me parece que en otros cajeros (red 6000?) es tambien gratis aunque nunca lo he probado


- tarjeta 10 en 1 de banesto. De crédito. Coste de renovación anual de 25 euros.Devuelve 10 euros de la primera compra. Devuelve el 5% de las compras realizadas en ciertos comercios http://www.tarjetadiezenuna.com con un límite mensual de compra para esta bonificación de 300 euros (al llamar para activarla hay que decirlo pues el límite está puesto por defecto en 60 euros). Todo lo que se gaste aparte se paga al mes siguiente a un 1,5% de interés con lo cual el beneficio real es del 3,5% de 300 euros mensuales es decir que , despues de todo este rollo, *el mayor beneficio es de 10,5 euros al mes,136 anuales - 25 de renovación, 111 euros anuales, que se obtiene gastando como máximo 300 euros mensuales en cierto tipo de comercios*:

Carrefour,
Cortefiel
Decathlon
El Corte Ingles
Ikea
Mango
Media Markt
Mercadona
Vips
Zara...


Es enrevesado de entender y hay que tener cuidado en no pasarse del gasto máximo para sacarle el mayor beneficio, ya que *lo que aplacemos en cuotas se paga a un interés del 1,5 mensual, es decir un 18% anual*. Solo haciendo la típica compra en el carrefour de 75 euros semanales de comida se le puede sacar un buen partido


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Ene 2008)

Me interesaba abrir un hilo sobre esto, y ya que existe uno, lo aprovecho.

¿Qué tarjetas de débito/crédito recomendáis?

Buscando por internet he visto la visa Cepsa cuyas ventajas son:

* Sin cuota anual.
* 5% repostando en estaciones de servicio CEPSA.
* 1% en otros establecimientos que no sean estaciones de servicio.
* Se puede elegir el pagar a comienzos del mes siguiente sin intereses las compras del mes anterior. Yo prefiero pagar directamente, pero creo que no existe tal posibilidad. Por supuesto, el interés por plazo aplazado es usurero (24% TAE), pero sólo a un imbécil se le ocurre pagar a crédito.
* No se necesita abrir cuenta en ningún banco concreto.

Desventajas:
* Citibank detrás.
* Los descuentos no se convierten en dinero, sino en puntos que son canjeables por combustible (o chorradas que vendan en la tienda de la estación de servicio).

No me he leído la letra pequeña, así que no sé si habrá algún truco.

Yo me gasto 150-160 euros al mes en gasolina y creo que me puede convenir. Además tengo estudiadísimas las estaciones que hay por mi zona y precisamente en la de CEPSA en la que suelo repostar porque es la más barata.

¿Alguna otra tarjeta interesante?


----------



## ajripa (28 Ene 2008)

Tarjeta de débito ING: gratuita, permite sacar dinero en cualquier 4B sin comisiones.

Tarjeta de crédito ING: no tiene grandes ventajas, solo que es gratis.

Las únicas ventajas es que son gratis y simples


----------



## CaCO3 (28 Ene 2008)

ajripa dijo:


> Tarjeta de débito ING: gratuita, permite sacar dinero en cualquier 4B sin comisiones.



Y cualquier euro6000.



ajripa dijo:


> Tarjeta de crédito ING: no tiene grandes ventajas, solo que es gratis.



Y sacar dinero a débito sin comisiones desde cualquier 4B (y no euro6000).

Las conozco y las tengo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (29 Ene 2008)

Para los que viven a crédito:

Tarjeta de crédito de Inversis, tiene un TAE del 6%, la de Citibank es un 24%, el Corte Inglés creo que también un 24%, MBNA un 16%, la única que se le acerca es la de Deutsche Bank, que anda por el 10%.


----------



## allseeyingeye (29 Ene 2008)

Tarjeta Diez de BBVA, es de debito y pagas el 5 de cada mes, lo que debes del anteriori

SIn intereses si he entendido bien

Pero en la practica es un follon llevar la cuenta, de lo que vas a tener que pagar, si no tienes la nomina o un capitalito en esa cuenta, por que igual te pasan recibos que no esperabas o no que calculaste mal y te preparan un cutre descubierto, que te cuesta 30 euros.

Que es donde sacan ellos el beneficio, de los despiestes

Luego creo que la mejor tarjeta para no pagar comisiones chorras, es la VISA de

CAJA ARQUITECTOS

http://www.arquia.es/

Muy molones.

Alguien sabe si tiene truco? por que suena genial... lo malo la escasez de sucursales, y la web que es feuta


----------



## jlmagic (29 Ene 2008)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Tarjeta Diez de BBVA, es de debito y pagas el 5 de cada mes, lo que debes del anteriori
> 
> SIn intereses si he entendido bien
> 
> ...



Cualquiera puede tener una cuenta en la caja de arquitectos?


----------



## ajripa (29 Ene 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Y cualquier euro6000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿En euro6000 tb? Coñe, no lo sabía...

Gracias!


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Ene 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Hace un par de meses necesitaba dinero y lo primero que encontré fue un euro6000 y efectivamente me cobró comisión con la Visa Oro de ING direct aunque le indicase que lo cargase en cuenta corriente y no pedí nunca la tarjeta de debito asi que no puedo comprobar lo que comentas.



Así es. La de débito sirve; la de crédito, no. Yo tengo ambas.

En cualquier caso, creo que tarjetas gratuitas hay a patadas. Lo interesante es buscar tarjetas que "descuenten" en compras. Yo ahora mismo tengo la mastercard de débito de uno-e que me devuelve un 1% de todas las compras. En la web pone que no es gratuita (cuesta 12 euros), pero a mí nunca me los han cobrado (y a mi padre tampoco la suya). Quizás porque siempre tuve la nómina domiciliada con ellos, aunque ya no y no sé si cambiarán las circunstancias.


----------



## canut (29 Ene 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Me interesaba abrir un hilo sobre esto, y ya que existe uno, lo aprovecho.
> 
> ¿Qué tarjetas de débito/crédito recomendáis?
> 
> ...




La Visa Cepsa de Citibank la tengo desde hace 2 años por lo menos y muy bien. Sin ningún susto ni sorpresa. Además creo que es de la que más bonificación da con ls repostajes, un 5%.
También tiene el servicio de avisarte por SMS del importe de la transacción y el establecimiento. Si teneís cerca éstas estaciones no me lo pensaba mucho


----------



## CaCO3 (29 Ene 2008)

canut dijo:


> La Visa Cepsa de Citibank la tengo desde hace 2 años por lo menos y muy bien. Sin ningún susto ni sorpresa. Además creo que es de la que más bonificación da con ls repostajes, un 5%.
> También tiene el servicio de avisarte por SMS del importe de la transacción y el establecimiento. Si teneís cerca éstas estaciones no me lo pensaba mucho



Pues voy a seguir tu consejo, a ver qué tal. Lo haré online y leyendo despacito, porque intuyo que por defecto estará activado el pago aplazado para poder sangrarme con el 24%.


----------



## MAZINGUERPETA (29 Ene 2008)

Tarjeta bancaja compras(red servired ).O% de gastos si la utilizas al menos 12 veces al año.Es a la vez de crédito y de débito.Tu eliges en el cajero, aunque para compras automaticamente es de crédito.Tiene los tipicos seguros asociados.Avisa por sms si te "pasas" en le importe de algunas compras(no me acuerdo cuál es pero creo que 300).Y cada 10 lereles te da un punto para canjear en un catálogo de regalos.Además tienes la opurtunidad de hacerla :
-"custom"y tienes otro tipo de ventajas especificas (para menores de 35 años) que no recuerdo muy bien(entre ellas consultar con uns asesor hipotecario gratis)
-Ong y voluntariado: un pequeño porcentaje de tus compras va para ong u organizaciones de voluntarios que tu previamente has elegido de una lista (amplia) que te ofrecen.
Finamlmente tiene seguro para uso fraudulento de la tarjeta a partir de importes superiores a 150 lereles.


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Ene 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Pues voy a seguir tu consejo, a ver qué tal. Lo haré online y leyendo despacito, porque intuyo que por defecto estará activado el pago aplazado para poder sangrarme con el 24%.



Me cito a mí mismo, porque ya he hecho la operación. No son listos ni nada. Cuando la contratas, por defecto, viene activado el pago aplazado y no es posible cambiarlo durante la petición; sólo una vez que la tienes llamas a un 902 para hacer el cambio. Eso lo sé, por supuesto, leyéndome la minúscula y farragosa prosa de las condiciones de contrato. ¿Cuántos pardillos habrá creyéndose que se ahorran un 5% en gasolina y pagando crédito a un 24% TAE?


----------



## elefante (30 Ene 2008)

Toda aquella tarjeta que te cobre por mantenimiento o intereses o solo sea gratuita bajo determinadas condiciones, acaba costando dinero, 

Al final, lo mejor es usar efectivo SIEMPRE. Puede que sea más coñazo pero tienes mucha mejor percepción de lo que cuestan las cosas, y de lo que gastas, lo que en definitiva, mejora tu economía.


----------



## YERAY-CANARIO (30 Ene 2008)

elefante dijo:


> Toda aquella tarjeta que te cobre por mantenimiento o intereses o solo sea gratuita bajo determinadas condiciones, acaba costando dinero,
> 
> Al final, lo mejor es usar efectivo SIEMPRE. Puede que sea más coñazo pero tienes mucha mejor percepción de lo que cuestan las cosas, y de lo que gastas, lo que en definitiva, mejora tu economía.



Para comprar billetes de avion via internet, alquilar un coche, dormir en un hotel hay aternativa a la tarjeta de credito? yo las tengo por ese motivo.


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Ene 2008)

YERAY-CANARIO dijo:


> Para comprar billetes de avion via internet, alquilar un coche, dormir en un hotel hay aternativa a la tarjeta de credito? yo las tengo por ese motivo.



En algunos paypal (por ejemplo, easyjet). De todos modos, también es posible usar algunas tarjetas de débito. Yo tengo la mastercard de uno-e que siempre me ha servido.


----------



## Señor X (2 Mar 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> Me interesaba abrir un hilo sobre esto, y ya que existe uno, lo aprovecho.
> 
> ¿Qué tarjetas de débito/crédito recomendáis?
> 
> ...



Esta tarjeta me interesa bastante. Estoy en la misma situación que tú en cuanto a consumo de combustible. Además de que suelo pagar con tarjeta, pero no a crédito. Me gusta que todo se me cobre en una sola factura a primeros de mes.

¿Hay algún tipo de trampa por si quiero anularla?

Por cierto, hay alguna otra tarjeta de gasolinera parecida a ésta.


----------



## CaCO3 (3 Mar 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Hay algún tipo de trampa por si quiero anularla?



No sé. La pedí, pero no me la han mandado. Creo que voy a tener que ir a una gasolinera, a ver si se puede pedir allí.

Me imagino que el truco es el que te he dicho: cuando la sacas está puesta como de pago aplazado para clavarte un usurero 24%.. Hay que llamar a un 902 para cambiar el tipo de pago.



Señor X dijo:


> Por cierto, hay alguna otra tarjeta de gasolinera parecida a ésta.



Creo que BP tiene una tarjeta, pero es una simple tarjeta de puntos.

Y como esta está la de Repsol, pero creo que tiene menos bonificación: sólo bonifica con la gasolina y no con todo; y, al menos, en mi zona tienen la gasolina más cara.


----------



## Tatanka (5 Mar 2008)

Yo al abrir el depósito a tres meses en Citibank me crearon una cuanta remunerada asociada al 4,1%. Esta cuenta lleva una tarjeta de credito Visa sin gastos de ningún tipo. De todas formas estoy esperando a tenerla en la mano.


----------



## albrto (5 Mar 2008)

Yo he pedido la tarjeta hoy mismo por internet. No descarto cuando se me acabe el deposito que tengo ahora mismo, abrirme uno de bienvenida al 11%...


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Mar 2008)

Tatanka dijo:


> Yo al abrir el depósito a tres meses en Citibank me crearon una cuanta remunerada asociada al 4,1%. Esta cuenta lleva una tarjeta de credito Visa sin gastos de ningún tipo. De todas formas estoy esperando a tenerla en la mano.



Ten cuidado porque los de citibank suelen cobrar un 24% TAE en sus tarjetas de crédito por pago aplazado. Comprueba antes de usarla cuáles son las condiciones.


----------



## Tatanka (6 Mar 2008)

Joder, gracias tio.

Si el tema es que me la hacían por huevos con la cuenta asociada al depósito. Y que luego si yo quiero romperla la rompo. 

De todas formas no uso la tarjeta de crédito nunca. Y tal y como llegue ira al cajón.


----------



## Señor X (9 Mar 2008)

Por lo que he estado mirando, tanto ING, openbank o citibank dan tarjetas de débito y crédito gratis.

Aunque ninguna, en las de crédito, se iguala a la de Cepsa.

Con la tarjeta de débito de ING puedes sacar con 0 € de comisión en la red 4B y Euro6000.

Con la tarjeta de débito de openbank se puede sacar en cajeros de banesto y BSCH.


----------



## ops (12 Mar 2008)

Hace unos 6 meses que me hice la visa cepsa y muy bien. Ningun tipo de comisión.
Cuando la solicitas viene por defecto el plago aplazado pero en cuanto la recibí llame a los Teleoperadores de citibank y les dije que me cambiaran al pago total y ninguna problema. LLame al telefono de citibank gratuito(no el de la visa cepsa que es 902) sin ningun gasto.
Ventajas: 
Descuento 1% de todas las compras
Descuento del 8% en carburante en la estación cepsa habitual que tu eligas( 5 % en el resto siempre que sean cepsa)
10 euros de regalo si gastas 500 euros en los tres primeros meses.
Limite a credito sin ningún gasto (yo personalmente pago todos los gastos con tarjeta y no me cargan en mi cuenta hasta pasado 1 mes).
desventajas:
No te devuelven el dinero en efectivo sino en puntos 1000 puntos= 1 euro a canjear en regalos o en carburante (que es lo que hago yo, llenar el depósito de gorra un lujazo por lo que para mi es como si me lo dieran en metálico)

saludos y espero que os sirva el comentario


----------



## ops (12 Mar 2008)

Se me olvido comentar, con esta tarjeta no vale la pena sacar dinero en efectivo de los cajeros ya que te cobran bastante comisión


----------



## Señor X (23 Mar 2008)

ops dijo:


> Hace unos 6 meses que me hice la visa cepsa y muy bien. Ningun tipo de comisión.
> Cuando la solicitas viene por defecto el plago aplazado pero en cuanto la recibí llame a los Teleoperadores de citibank y les dije que me cambiaran al pago total y ninguna problema. LLame al telefono de citibank gratuito(no el de la visa cepsa que es 902) sin ningun gasto.
> Ventajas:
> Descuento 1% de todas las compras
> ...



Me he estado mirando la triquiñuela que tienen, o creo que tienen.

El descuento es de un 5%, pero eso son puntos-descuentos.

Así, si me gasto 100 €, obtendré 5 puntos-descuentos, no 5 euros.

Y para llegar a un mísero euro, hacen falta mil.

Copio literalmente lo que pone el folleto:



> _*¿Cómo se obtienen los descuentos?*
> 
> Si pagas con tu Tarjeta en una Estación de Servicio CEPSA adherida, obtienes un 5% del valor de la compra en puntos-descuento de manera inmediata.
> 
> ...



¿Estoy yo equivocado?

¿O es que se obtienen, con el ejemplo anterior, 5.000 puntos?


----------



## isidro666 (23 Mar 2008)

Espero que por 100€ sean 5000 puntos = 5 € (5%) porque sino vaya timo.

Tengo pensado dar de baja la que tengo ahora y pedir la Cepsa.


----------



## CaCO3 (23 Mar 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Estoy yo equivocado?



Que alguien que tenga la tarjeta lo confirme, pero un 5% de 100 euros en puntos-descuento son 5 euros en puntos-descuento, esto es, 5.000 puntos.

Por cierto que quizás también sería interesante que hablásemos de qué tarjetas son más baratas para comprar/sacar dinero, cuando vamos al extranjero.

De las que yo tengo, la más barata es la tarjeta ing de débito que cobra un 2% por extraer dinero desde un cajero en el extranjero y un 1% por cambio de divisa. Entiendo que con estos números las comisiones son:

- 1%, si pago con ella.
- 3%, si saco dinero con ella.

Podéis ir a la sección de tarifas del banco de España (www.bde.es) para comprobar qué tarifas tienen las vuestras.


----------



## ignominia (1 Abr 2008)

*targeta Visa PASS de Carrefour*

La visa Cepsa parece estar muy bien, pero una rata de ciudad cómo yo, que no gasta prácticamente carburante (<20€/mes), creo que no le vale la pena.

Aporto mi granito de arena:

*targeta Visa PASS de Carrefour*
Personalmente no la tengo pero no la descarto.

- débito/crédito (configurable)
- *Cuota 0€*.
"[...] La tarjeta Pass Visa es *totalmente gratuita*; *no tiene gastos de mantenimiento ni cuota anual*. Únicamente la extracción de efectivo en cajeros tanto dentro como fuera de la Zona Euro tiene una *comisión del 4%* (con un mínimo de 2,75 €).[...]"
"[...] Si eres titular de Pass Visa, automáticamente eres socio de El Club Carrefour. Si pagas tus compras en el *hipermercado *con la tarjeta Pass Visa, obtendrás un *20% extra de acumulación* y si pagas en otros establecimientos *acumulas el 1% de todas tus compras* (excepto extracciones en cajero y compras en la red interna del Grupo Carrefour). Esta cantidad se acumulará en tu ChequeAhorro trimestral.[...]"

Me parece una interesante opción para PAGAR con ella.

¿Alguien que la tenga podría aportar más información al respecto?


----------



## ignominia (1 Abr 2008)

*Tarifas en la web del BDE*



caco3 dijo:


> Podéis ir a la sección de tarifas del banco de España (www.bde.es) para comprobar qué tarifas tienen las vuestras.



Cuando accedo a los documentos en http://www.bde.es/noticias/dot/tarbp.htm tan sólo obtengo el índice de cada documento pero no al contenido de los epígrafes(?)
¿Cómo accedes al contenido?


----------



## isidro666 (1 Abr 2008)

ignominia dijo:


> Cuando accedo a los documentos en http://www.bde.es/noticias/dot/tarbp.htm tan sólo obtengo el índice de cada documento pero no al contenido de los epígrafes(?)
> ¿Cómo accedes al contenido?



Pinchando sobre cada elemento del índice se abre otro pdf con el contenido. Si no tienes el pdf integrado con el navegador de internet te no te lo abré y te dirá que no se puede abrir el archivo, por ejemplo el 0097e08d.pdf. No tienes más que añadir antes la ruta, por ejemplo
http://www.bde.es/tarifas/0097e08d.pdf


----------



## Chispe (7 Sep 2008)

Como queda la cosa al final,

100 eur = 5000 puntos??


----------



## CaCO3 (7 Sep 2008)

Chispe dijo:


> Como queda la cosa al final,
> 
> 100 eur = 5000 puntos??



No me acuerdo de las elucubraciones que se hacían en el hilo y no tengo muchas ganas de releerlo. Yo tengo la tarjeta (en realidad, la tenía porque me la robaron y estoy esperando que me la sustituyan) y no hay que comerse la cabeza: el 5% es el 5%. Si te gastas 100 euros en gasolina obtienes en puntos el equivalente a 5 euros (creo que efectivamente 1.000 puntos=1 euro, así que salen 5.000 puntos).

Si piensas pedir la tarjeta (que a mí me parece una buena elección si gastas gasolina), ten en cuenta que, en cuanto te llegue la tarjeta, lo primero que tienes que hacer es cambiar las condiciones de pago para ponerla en "Pago Total".


----------



## Chispe (7 Sep 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> No me acuerdo de las elucubraciones que se hacían en el hilo y no tengo muchas ganas de releerlo. Yo tengo la tarjeta (en realidad, la tenía porque me la robaron y estoy esperando que me la sustituyan) y no hay que comerse la cabeza: el 5% es el 5%. Si te gastas 100 euros en gasolina obtienes en puntos el equivalente a 5 euros (creo que efectivamente 1.000 puntos=1 euro, así que salen 5.000 puntos).
> 
> Si piensas pedir la tarjeta (que a mí me parece una buena elección si gastas gasolina), ten en cuenta que, en cuanto te llegue la tarjeta, lo primero que tienes que hacer es cambiar las condiciones de pago para ponerla en "Pago Total".



Muchas gracias,
la verdad es que he llegado a la conclusion de que me interesa, aunque sólo me den el 1% de las compras que realice.


----------



## CaCO3 (7 Sep 2008)

Chispe dijo:


> la verdad es que he llegado a la conclusion de que me interesa, aunque sólo me den el 1% de las compras que realice.



En realidad, no he visto ofertas más interesantes de devolución en compras con otras tarjetas. Al menos gratuitas Tengo una de uno-e que devuelve también el 1% y que teóricamente vale 12 euros al año (aunque a mí nunca me los han cobrado).


----------



## Quimtronix (8 Sep 2008)

caco3 dijo:


> En realidad, no he visto ofertas más interesantes de devolución en compras con otras tarjetas. Al menos gratuitas Tengo una de uno-e que devuelve también el 1% y que teóricamente vale 12 euros al año (aunque a mí nunca me los han cobrado).



El año pasado habia al menos 2 targetas que devolvian un 2 y 3% de las compras pero en grandes superficies, una era una oro de Citibank y otra de MBNA, lo se porque estaba buscando una targeta visa oro o similar gratuita
para el seguro de viaje que llevan. Aun no la hice
¿alguien tiene alguna?


----------



## euriborfree (8 Sep 2008)

La Visa Oro de Caja de Burgos devuelve el 0.5% de las compras, tiene una comision de 30€ al año que te devuelven si tu gasto con la tarjeta es superior a 3000€ al año.


----------



## CaCO3 (9 Sep 2008)

juanantz dijo:


> Eso si que es fresh-banking...



Eso es: 6,5% de 0 es 0.De todos modos es relativamente fácil encontrar tarjetas de débito o de crédito gratuitas. El que las paga es porque es tonto o porque quiere.

De hecho yo lo que intento es que además de gratuitas me devuelvan algo. Por eso no uso de la ING.


----------



## Señor X (16 Dic 2008)

Pasado el tiempo, relataré mi experiencia hasta el momento con la tarjeta visa cepsa.

En mi trabajo, tengo la ventaja de que al departamento de administración le podemos pedir por adelantado, en efectivo, el dinero que vayamos a necesitar, que pueden ser 200 € o 2.000 €, según lo que nos vaya a ocupar el trabajo.

Lo que yo hago, es pagar siempre con la tarjeta cepsa. Con lo que por ejemplo, un mes, en el que el gasto de combustible del coche de empresa sea de 500 €, yo acumulo 25 €, que gastaré posteriormente en mi coche particular. Le saco una rentabilidad del 5% a un dinero que no es mío. No está mal. 

Para añadirle guasa a la cosa, le suelo echar gasóleo caro para que la factura salga algo más abultada.

El único detalle es volver a reintegrar el efectivo en mi propia cuenta, pero en eso tardo 5 minutos.

El siguiente paso será meter directamente el efectivo en mis cuentas y rotarlo por las promociones a un mes de los bancos on-line... el problema es que ese dinero lo maneja mi compañero y ya estaba medio mosqueado con lo de la tarjeta.

EDIT

En cuanto a los trámites para sacarla fueron bastante sencillos. Tardaron unos 20 días desde que hice la solicitud en una gasolinera. Para la activación llamé al número 900 que viene en los folletos que te envían junto con la tarjeta. Para cambiar el modo de pago (que lo puedes hacer más adelante en la web cuando recibas el PIN), también llamé a ese mismo número y me lo hicieron sin problema. En cambio para consultar saldos y fechas de cargo no se dejan (o no se dejaba la que me tocó). Como punto negativo que quizás son un poco pesados los comerciales intentando que contrates coberturas absurdas.


----------



## bono9999 (16 Dic 2008)

Comentaros que yo también tengo la Visa Cepsa y son casi todo ventajas, el 5% por lo que gastes en Cepsa y el 1% en todo lo demás (salvo gasolineras de la competencia). Yo no sé ni cuantos depósitos completos he echado a cuenta de los puntos en los tres años que la tengo, pero tela ...

PEGAS: 

- Citibank intentará venderos la moto con diversos productos o préstamos. Con decir que no a todo (como windows) se soluciona.
- Si te pasas del límite, resulta que se te permite, pero tienes que pagar una penalización por ello (en mi caso fueron 9€ y me cabreé tremendamente, pero llevo tres años con la tarjeta y visto lo visto no hay nada mejor).
- Como decían por ahí arriba, sería incluso mejor usarlo para la gasolina y para la compras por internet. Donde se pueda pagar en efectivo, la vista te recordará lo que cuesta ganar el dinerito ...

Saludos!


----------



## Jaimarca (17 Dic 2008)

La Visa Cepsa o la Visa Pass son las más recomendables.
<a href="http://www.rankia.com/tarjetas/portada">Las mejores tarjetas</a>
<a href="http://www.rankia.com/foros/bancos-cajas/temas/153652-tarjetas-credito-que-devuelven-1">Tarjetas que devuelven el 1%</a>

S2


----------

